# Punkin Ale Clone



## Truman42 (12/2/12)

After recently watching brew masters I would like to give a punkin ale a shot. 
I've never tried it but it seems like a very popular beer. 
I've come across this recipe but wondering if anyone else has tried to brew this and could offer some tips or advice?

Also can you get canned pumpkin here in Australia? I've never seen it before. 

Cheers 

Ingredients
10 lbs pale 2 row malt
1 lbs Special Roast
1 lbs Crystal 60
2-large cans libbys pumpkin � in the mash

1 lbs brown sugar @ 60 min
1 ounces Hallertauer @ 60 min
1 1/2 TBS PUMPKIN PIE SPICE, boil 15 minutes
1 tablet of whirlfloc @ 15 minutes
1 oz. Hallertauer finishing @ 5 minutes

Wyeast American ale yeast

Directions
Shooting for an OG of around 1.070 or so.


Comments
I put the pumkin right in the mash. I have been developing this recipe around my favorite pumpkin beer � dogfish punkin � and I think it is VERY close

Servings
5 Gallons


----------



## Wimmig (12/2/12)

Canned pumpkin in Aus? Hell yeah;

http://www.usafoods.com.au/p887/canned/libbys-pumpkin--/
http://www.usafoods.com.au/p2311/canned/li...pkin-pie-mix--/

http://www.usafoods.com.au/


----------



## Truman42 (12/2/12)

Wimmig said:


> Canned pumpkin in Aus? Hell yeah;
> 
> http://www.usafoods.com.au/p887/canned/libbys-pumpkin--/
> http://www.usafoods.com.au/p2311/canned/li...pkin-pie-mix--/
> ...



Cheers for that. I had actually looked on that site and it said they had sold out. I now realize it was the pumpkin pie mix but they still have canned pumpkin. I was hoping to get it at a local speciality supermarket but if not USA foods will have to do

Thanks again.


----------



## twizt1d (12/2/12)

looks like it says '100% pure puree pumpkin' on the can
could you sub it for fresh cooked/pureed pumpkin?


----------



## Florian (12/2/12)

If you do a search for the 2011BABBs mash paddle competition you will find a long thread with heaps of info about pumpkin beers of all sorts and plenty of 'real life' info on preparing and mashing pumpkin.

But knowing you I'm sure you've stumbled over that thread already during your research, so just ignore my post.


----------



## punkin (12/2/12)

Leave me out of this one...


----------



## brettprevans (12/2/12)

To suppliment ur reading
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...unkin+ale\

Also pretty sure general consensus is that pumpkin in mash is a waste of time and to maximise flavour u should roast ur pumpkin to intensify flavours.


----------



## Truman42 (12/2/12)

Florian said:


> If you do a search for the 2011BABBs mash paddle competition you will find a long thread with heaps of info about pumpkin beers of all sorts and plenty of 'real life' info on preparing and mashing pumpkin.
> 
> But knowing you I'm sure you've stumbled over that thread already during your research, so just ignore my post.



I did a search on here quite a bit and found bugger all about punkin ale. I searched the recipe database too. Just pages and pages of posts that "punkin" had posted in and other non related stuff. 

So thank you for the heads up, but really no need for your sarcastic comments at the end of your post.


----------



## Truman42 (12/2/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> To suppliment ur reading
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...unkin+ale\
> 
> Also pretty sure general consensus is that pumpkin in mash is a waste of time and to maximise flavour u should roast ur pumpkin to intensify flavours.



Thanks CM. So roast the pumpkin but put it in the boil instead of the mash??


----------



## brettprevans (12/2/12)

Truman said:


> Thanks CM. So roast the pumpkin but put it in the boil instead of the mash??


So ive read. I think thats consistent with tge ahb experiances. Ive been meaning to do a pumpkin ale myself.


----------



## bum (12/2/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> So ive read. I think thats consistent with tge ahb experiances.


The US boards seem to be split 50/50 on this one.

For what it is worth, based on the pumpkin ale I brewed, I'm with the minority that suggests it isn't even worth using the pumpkin at all. A little bit of treacle or similar would get you about the same effect.

I used some tinned pumpkin from USA Foods (same brand as your recipe) and some fresh.

If you do that recipe, add a HEAP of rice hulls.


----------



## wynnum1 (12/2/12)

Does cooking the pumpkin convert the sugar and could cooked sweet potato be used.


----------



## bum (12/2/12)

I read quite a few US posters suggesting that sweet potato actually bring out more of a pumpkin flavour. Didn't try it myself though. I don't think cooking it converts anything but cooking it does prepare it well for a cereal mash which does.


----------



## Truman42 (12/2/12)

Yeh I think I will go with a 50/50 split of butternut squash and sweet potatoe. Will roast it first then blend it and maybe put some in the mash and the rest in the boil. From what I've just been reading the spices are more important. 

@ bum. Just been reading up about using rice gulls. As I do biab can I assume they aren't needed?


----------



## bum (12/2/12)

Oh yeah, maybe. Another BIABer would probably have better advice there. My mash (esky tun) set like concrete for my pumpkin ale and stuck two or three times (even with hulls) - dunno how that'll effect BIAB.


----------



## Spiesy (12/2/12)

had a few Pumpkin Ales over in NYC late last year... very nice, and very popular. I was there just before Halloween (autumn/fall) - so it was EVERYWHERE. Nice, sweet, and sometimes slightly spicy ale. Just be nice if they carbed it...


----------



## Florian (12/2/12)

Truman said:


> I did a search on here quite a bit and found bugger all about punkin ale. I searched the recipe database too. Just pages and pages of posts that "punkin" had posted in and other non related stuff.
> 
> So thank you for the heads up, but really no need for your sarcastic comments at the end of your post.



Wasn't meant to be sarcastic, I've seen a few threads from you that you started with "I've done a search, but couldn't find what i need" so just assumed you had done the same this time. 

Anyway, here's the thread, it's not a pure punkin ale thread, but gives heaps of info and experience from brewers who have used pumpkin at various stages and their results, definately worth a read before brewing. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=51964

Also, searching for pumpkin instead of punkin gives you plenty of additional results.


----------



## kenlock (12/2/12)

Truman said:


> After recently watching brew masters I would like to give a punkin ale a shot.
> I've never tried it but it seems like a very popular beer.
> I've come across this recipe but wondering if anyone else has tried to brew this and could offer some tips or advice?
> 
> ...



Here is what I did for Thanksgiving, and it turned out an absolute cracker. One of the best beers I've made.

Recipe: Punkin Ale
Brewer: Ken
Style: Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 48.57 l
Post Boil Volume: 43.68 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 15.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 20.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
64.00 l Randy Mosher's Pale Ale for APAs and IPA Water 1 - 
28.40 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
16.20 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
2.60 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 - 
2.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 5 - 
3.50 kg Pumpkin (3.0 SRM) Adjunct 6 20.1 % 
0.50 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 7 2.9 % 
10.38 kg Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (3.5 SRM) Grain 8 59.6 % 
1.14 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SR Grain 9 6.5 % 
1.04 kg Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (60.0 SRM) Grain 10 6.0 % 
0.86 kg Brown Sugar, Light (8.0 SRM) Sugar 11 4.9 % 
45.00 g Hallertauer Traditional - Organic [7.00 Hop 12 17.1 IBUs 
6.00 tsp Pumpkin Pie Spice (Boil 10.0 mins) Spice 13 - 
40.00 g Hallertauer Traditional - Organic [7.00 Hop 14 3.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) [124.2 Yeast 15 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 17.42 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 32.46 l of water at 79.8 C 69.0 C 75 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 22.62l, 10.08l) of 77.0 C water

Pumpkin was diced and roasted to caramelisation. Whilst I'm still unsure what this adds to the beer, when (not if) you get asked about the pumpkin you will be able explain how and when it was used. 

Go easy on the Pumpkin Spice. You will notice that I used teaspoons not tablespoons (and that this was a double batch). It will be up front when fresh and less so after ~8 weeks. (I liked it better at this stage) If you feel it needs more spice you can always add more in the secondary.

:icon_cheers:

Edit: Link to photo gallery


----------



## Truman42 (12/2/12)

Florian said:


> Wasn't meant to be sarcastic, I've seen a few threads from you that you started with "I've done a search, but couldn't find what i need" so just assumed you had done the same this time.
> 
> Anyway, here's the thread, it's not a pure punkin ale thread, but gives heaps of info and experience from brewers who have used pumpkin at various stages and their results, definately worth a read before brewing.
> 
> ...


Fair enough.. No worries and thanks for the help.


----------



## Truman42 (12/2/12)

@ ken lock. Your recipe looks good. I might give that a try instead. Just wondering what time were your two haleurter hop additions? 60 min and 10 min??

Also did you put your pumpkin in the mash or boil or both??


----------



## kenlock (12/2/12)

60 and 5

(Don't know why that didn't across) :blink:


----------



## Truman42 (12/2/12)

kenlock said:


> 60 and 5
> 
> (Don't know why that didn't across) :blink:



Ok thanks..and......Also did you put your pumpkin in the mash or boil or both??


----------



## kenlock (13/2/12)

Mash only


----------



## Truman42 (14/2/12)

Cheers mate.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## kenlock (11/4/12)

Truman said:


> Cheers mate.... :icon_cheers:



Time for an update Truman. How did your brew go?


----------



## Lecterfan (15/4/12)

kenlock said:


> Time for an update Truman. How did your brew go?




^ That.

It is time for the pumpkin ale threads to become active again for a few weeks!!!! Anyone else got the 'grail' of pumpkin ale ideas? I'm keen on using it as a highlight rather than the primary ingredient. I loved ShaneR's in last year's Melb swap but I remember him saying to leave the pulp out of the equation???


----------



## Truman42 (11/5/12)

kenlock said:


> Time for an update Truman. How did your brew go?



I missed this one.....

It didn't go at all, I put it on the back burner to try a few other recipes instead. but now that Im using a herms I would like to give this a try.

So as Lecterfan said, anyone got the grail of Punkin ale recipes?


----------



## Charst (11/5/12)

Hey Truman, the Sam Calagione Extreme Brewing Book you gave me as a PDF has a recipe for a Punkin Porter, Extract,

but certainly you could combine the Hops additions and Spice additions from this to a porter Ag recipe and go from there.

Or just brew the extract batch.

No sure its "the" Punkin Ale they brew but its certinaly a recipe on with pumpkin coming form the brewer himself.


----------



## Truman42 (11/5/12)

Charst said:


> Hey Truman, the Sam Calagione Extreme Brewing Book you gave me as a PDF has a recipe for a Punkin Porter, Extract,
> 
> but certainly you could combine the Hops additions and Spice additions from this to a porter Ag recipe and go from there.
> 
> ...




I thought you actually gave that to me..lol. Yeh I did have a quick look at that one. Might incorporate some of that into my recipe. 

I finally go to watch epsiode 6, Qldkev sent it to me.


----------



## sponge (11/5/12)

What is the punkin porter extract recipe from the PDF book?

Wouldn't mind having a go at a punkin ale in the not too distant future, and just change it up for an AG brew


Sponge


----------



## Truman42 (11/5/12)

sponge said:


> What is the punkin porter extract recipe from the PDF book?
> 
> Wouldn't mind having a go at a punkin ale in the not too distant future, and just change it up for an AG brew
> 
> ...




Pm me your email addy and I will send it to you tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## bum (11/5/12)

Truman said:


> I finally go to watch epsiode 6, Qldkev sent it to me.


Reorted.

TO THE POLICE!!!


----------



## Truman42 (11/5/12)

bum said:


> Reorted.
> 
> TO THE POLICE!!!



You should report it too...


----------



## Truman42 (15/5/12)

sponge said:


> What is the punkin porter extract recipe from the PDF book?
> 
> Sponge



Get it while you can.. Umm.. in case it runs out...  

extremebrewing.pdf


----------



## Bongchitis (18/5/12)

Truman said:


> Get it while you can.. Umm.. in case it runs out...
> 
> extremebrewing.pdf



Thankyou naughty man!


----------



## Truman42 (18/5/12)

Bongchitis said:


> Thankyou naughty man!


----------

